# Custom Fly Fishing Rod



## drgoretex (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, being I enjoy seeing what everyone else does, I figured I'd post a few pics of another interest of mine - custom fly fishing rod building.

Here's one of my gems, a 6 wt, 3-piece, 9 foot graphite rod in forest green. The decor/trim is in green and rust thread wrap finished with epoxy. The feather inlay near the grip are jungle 'bird' (forum auto-edit won't let me use the actual name...) nail feathers with teal on either side, and the ferrules are inlaid with pheasant tippet feathers. The grip itself is of birch bark stacked with amboyna burl ends. The reel seat is also done in amboyna burl. The line-strip guide is of amber agate.



























Cheers,

Ken


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm sure it is meant to be used but I'd be a little afraid to. That is a work of art.


----------



## robersonjr (Feb 5, 2012)

That is about as beautiful as it can be. I would love to fish with that.


----------



## Florida Marine (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, I made a rod a few years back, small 6' for a 2 wt for the small streams here...no where NEAR as nice as that.


----------



## Haynie (Feb 5, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## tim self (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful Ken, I'd be honored to use it. PM me for an address.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## warthog (Feb 5, 2012)

That is without a doubt in my mind...one of the most beautiful flyrods I have seen in a long time. When my hands didn't hurt so much from arthritis...I used to build split bamboo rods...but those days are long gone. You are an artist in the true sense of the word. Keep at it.


----------



## biednick (Feb 6, 2012)

That looks beautiful. I flyfish myself, never made a rod though. The jungle **** looks great.


----------



## wizard (Feb 6, 2012)

Ken, That is absolutely beautiful!! You are truly an artist with some incredible talent in a wide range of media. Thanks so much for showing another form of your handwork! Regards, Doc


----------



## eldee (Feb 6, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful! Do you plan to fish with it?


----------



## JohnR06 (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful job, Ken.  I love those handles!  I haven't tried making the grip like that, but I'm working up the nerve to do so.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 7, 2012)

it would do as a back up rod I guess.

just kidding, looks great

Phil


----------



## drgoretex (Feb 7, 2012)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I'm sure it is meant to be used but I'd be a little afraid to. That is a work of art.


 
It`s like anything - you don`t want to use it for fear of those first scratches.  Once you have them, no problem.  I`ve had this one out many times trout fishing and walleye fishing.  Performs nicely.  Those Gatti blanks can launch a mile of line!



warthog said:


> That is without a doubt in my mind...one of the most beautiful flyrods I have seen in a long time. When my hands didn't hurt so much from arthritis...I used to build split bamboo rods...but those days are long gone. You are an artist in the true sense of the word. Keep at it.


 
Thanks very much!  Maybe my next post will be my split cane rod - the love of my life :biggrin:



JohnR06 said:


> Beautiful job, Ken. I love those handles! I haven't tried making the grip like that, but I'm working up the nerve to do so.


 
Birch grips are worth take a lot of time and effort but are SO worth it.  If you decide to make one, do yourself a favour, and shrink-wrap it before doing any reaming.  It delaminates fairly easily.  PM me if you decide to do one and I`ll pass on a few more useful tips, if you like.


Cheers,

Ken


----------



## bubbatww (Feb 7, 2012)

Ken, thats some amazing work!!!! I wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## BSea (Feb 7, 2012)

That is just beautiful.  I'd love to try something like someday.  And I'm glad you're using it.  I've never believed in making things just to look at.


----------

